

Fiverr: What Amazon's Mechanical Turk Should Have Been Like - tzury
http://www.fiverr.com/

======
kevinpet
Let me briefly explain the difference:

With mturk, you have work you want to get done, and people go look through the
HITs for things that fit their abilities.

With fiverr, you have money you want to spend, and you go looking through
things people imagine someone might want to pay them to do.

I've used mechanical turk for annotating a training set for automated
classification. I cannot imagine what I would use this service for. Claiming
this is what mturk should have been assumes that mturk sucks because all the
tasks people want to get done are boring.

~~~
jreposa
Agreed. Two separate concepts. The only link is paying someone for a service.
However, I've only spent 5 minutes on the site, and I've already spent $10.

I'm already hooked...

~~~
guiseppecalzone
I'm curious, what did you order?

------
scottjackson
It's nothing like MT, but it's a fun site. A friend of a friend contracted
someone on fiverr to design a logo for a project he was working on. I saw the
logo the fiverr person produced, and it was the lamest thing I'd ever seen.
Which you'd expect. But still. Funny.

Fiverr's quirkyness reminds me a bit of <http://highdeas.com/>

(OT: my favourite highdea was this:
[http://highdeas.com/technology/Microwave_equivalent_cooling_...](http://highdeas.com/technology/Microwave_equivalent_cooling_device))

------
duck
The title of this HN post should of been: "Fiverr: A couple useful services
and a lot of dumb ones, both for $5".

------
Concours
My experience with fiverr is so far positive, I've set a Gig there some weeks
back: I'll tweet about your service to my 18000+ followers (I follow less than
70 peoples) for $5 , it works really good for me: I'm $525 richer since then,
but the most important thing, I've learned to deal with customer support, you
can't imagine how peoples act even if they just pay a voucher for a service (I
guess even if it's free), so no matter what they pay, and how great the ROI
is, they will still ask for more, some poeples actually behave like they just
hire you full time for $5 , that's the best thing I learned from it (customer
can be really rough), and it also helps me validate an experience about
twitter advertising and followers behaviour (a couple of peoples complained
about the ads, and 1 or 2 unfollowed me, but otherwise, all ok)

I can recommend the service, but you really should know what you are paying
for , it may have some Value if you really know what you are doing and you
could have a lot from $5 , if you're lucky.

------
chris123
I'm not sure about the MT analogy, but it is Fiverr is a neat concept.
Hopefully you can keep the spam down and signal-to-noise ratio up. Also keep
improving the reputation system, perhaps with some stats and percentages and
filtering and sorting. Would like to be able to favorite people as well (or
maybe you can already and I didn't notice the feature).

------
MichaelApproved
Seems like a different site than Mechanical Turk. I go to MT to fulfill a
need. Fiverr seems like a place I'd go to if I had money to burn on something
random.

~~~
Judson
Talk about money burning a hole in your pocket. Here is a listing:

"I will plant a tree in my backyard for $5"

Thanks, but no thanks.

------
fod
'I will send a torrent of undirected twitter/facebook spam on your behalf for
$5'

------
braindead_in
Very useful site. I just found something I was looking for. Lets see how it
works out.

